# SAR techs ... a future combat role???



## coors (4 Sep 2005)

The US Pararescue Jumpers and the Canadian SAR Techs are reportedly the only search and rescue units to employ para-rescue. Both units are very well respected among their own countrymen/women and internationally. However a major difference between the two units being The Pararescue jumpers combat tasking, which the SAR Techs do not have. Does any know or think that this may change in the future with Canada's recent/current deployments to war zones; especially considering Hillier's desire to 'sharpen the pointy end'. If Canada is going to commit to sending troops into harms way I hope they ensure that we have the means to resue them (downed pilots etc).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Sep 2005)

We have an understanding with the American rescue services with regards to downed pilots.  We currently only have a domestic role.  Although I'm sure the SAR techs could be trained on cmbt situations (a lot are ex cmbt arms anyways) we simply don't have the numbers or equipment.  There had been some talk about this (rumour) that the CF was thinking about this but wasn't sure if it would go to the SAR Techs or JTF.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Sep 2005)

Wrong area moving it to the Air Force Forum.


----------



## Dirt Digger (5 Sep 2005)

Just left CFSSAT where I worked in SERE Flight.

I can say that while I was at the school, I never heard this issue come up in any official capacity.  (Worked with a number of SAR Techs.)

For those that aren't familiar with the term, SERE stands for Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape.  It's the program developed out of STANAG 7030 for CSAR (Combat SAR) and given to at-risk aircrew.  Liken it to an international standard for recovery procedures...an individual trained in SERE procedures can be recovered by any nation that is familiar with SERE protocols.  Some nations will not initiate a recovery for an individual of an allied nation not trained in SERE procedures (haven't seen it come to practice however).

While I'm sure that many SAR Techs would jump (& dive & everything else they do) at the opportunity, the cold, hard truth is that CSAR is incredibly expensive (weenie reason) and very difficult to maintain skills with (serious reason).  Very few nations have dedicated CSAR capabilities.


----------

